# *~*~*~* On The Wagon Tribe *~*~*~* (jump on in anytime!)



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

If you need serious support in withstanding unnecessary purchases you can't afford, post here. If you are desperate to sell your massive amounts of excess diapering goodies, but have a hard time mustering up the courage to say goodbye to the fluff that has served you so well and made you feel so glad, post here.

I







: am shamed to say that I am in both camps. I have listed lots of hot items on ebay this week and I do feel SO GREAT about it, especially the stuff we weren't using. And--get this--I have raised enough $ cash $ to pay for my elbee order that is coming up relatively soon (which is a pretty big one I've been anticipating all year) ! Yay.







I was gonna have to put that on the credit card otherwise.







: <----love this icon, so multifaceted !!

I need to list more, more, more, more! I have been selling on the TP and now recently tried ebay and have sent out soooo many packages in the last couple months, but we're still sitting on a mountain of goodies. Crazy amounts like 4 dozen hyena fitteds and around 18 coveted woolies. That is excess. And in a stash like that my favorites, the ones that truly bring a smile to my face, don't get the attention they deserve!

So... what more should I part with--my FLAG, Firefly size Large, FMBG size large, or FCB size 2s that all have too high of a rise for my son? Or do I save them for later (I worked hard getting those!)? What about a wool cover or two that isn't getting the attention it needs? My SOSs that take too long to dry and take up too much bulk in my front loader machine (but fit soooo well and are soooo well made!)...... you can appreciate my angst, I assume.

Anyway post your dilemmas and angst ridden issues here. We will understand.

Under a mountain of fluff,
Angelica and the snuggly bug who is currently trying to type on the laptop


----------



## MyTwoAs (May 19, 2004)

I need to *stop* buying. Like yesterday. :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Here I am guilty and feeling shame.







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I didn't mention that i need to STOP buying.....
I have been buying fluff nonstop since I started GETTING paypal funds to spend! Wool in ones, soakers, soaker pants, nursing shirts...... new nikes and merrell shoes for long summer days of babywearing a monster sized heavy baby......







:







:







:







:







:







: We can NOT afford it! Somebody stop me (said in best Jim Carey impersonation I can muster in my head)!!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I simply do not have the money to be buying more stuff. So, I need to be on the wagon.







I need to be on this wagon and sewing. :LOL


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

I am SO jumping onboard!!!! I have been out of control and feel really guilty now.

To top it off I just had to have $350.00 worth of work done on my car yesterday (out of the blue) so I am really screwed now! I think some of my precious dipes have to go







We dont have a huge stash and I have already gotten rid of everything that doesnt work for us or that didnt get used so that we could get what did work. So now I guess the things I love will have to go







if I can muster the courage that is!

But FOR SURE no more buying for me -- if you see me trying, DONT let me!!!!!!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Count me in! The FM custom slots wer too much for me and I caved, but I didn't get any anyway.

My big problem is selling the diapers we don't use. I have a huge pile just sitting there waiting to be put up on the TP. I don't know why I can't part with them, they're just sitting there. Am I too attached?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Yes, Amy, let them go to where they will be loved, to where they will fulfill their diaper destiny..... :LOL


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I will be on the wagon as soon as I win your medium El Bee from ebay.







:


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*
My big problem is selling the diapers we don't use. I have a huge pile just sitting there waiting to be put up on the TP. I don't know why I can't part with them, they're just sitting there. Am I too attached?

Yes sell those dipes you don't use~You'll have some moola from them & some dipes that are being used by someone else's bum


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I need to summon up the courage to sell my nb stuff, buy stuff we can use for the rest of our diapering days, and be done with diapers and find a new hobby. Is that possible?


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I have what I wanted - a FM custom to move up to the next size as we're close to outgrowing the 1s. Now I am truely happy. I have attempted to stay on the wagon many times and it's NOT easy! I have no desire to buy right now, though, so this time might work! I am not waiting for anyone to stock. It's actually a relief!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm on! And I have a pile of stuff to sell, will do that next week...feels good to be on the wagon!


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

I MUST STOP!!! I just spend $1400 on life extending work on the car and $250 on the cat and $200 on clothes for myself that I really did need so I can't afford any more stuff. Plus I don't NEED anything either. I have lots of dipes and a few wool covers and fabric to make a bunch more.

So don't sell me anything, no matter how I beg!!!

It's just so much fun, stalking and looking and dreaming and BUYING!


----------



## oops broken condom (Jun 11, 2004)

I am going to ride the rail and hope I don't chap my buns. I need to buy things for my son, he currently has 2 covers and about 8 pfs. He really does need more pfs and covers. He has 2 wool covers and 4 soakers on the way.

What keeps happening is that I keep getting distracted by uber cute girly stuff for my daughter. She doesn't really need anything else. But she has 6 soakers on the way. Granted she didn't have any soakers before but..well. She doesn't need them. What she does need is 2 more FB's for overnight but like I said, I keep seeing cutie stuff and getting it.

I just need to be redirected in my spending.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

"It's just so much fun, stalking and looking and dreaming and BUYING!"

Don't I know it, girl. *sigh*


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oops broken condom*
I am going to ride the rail and hope I don't chap my buns. .
















: You are too funny. If I knew how to get you to stop buying the cutie stuff, I wouldn't be smothering in this mountain of fluff.....


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

can we dish about something OT for a second to help distract us while riding around together?

What should my senior title be?


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

so any advice and getting on the wagon when it's not really financially motivated? we don't really need anything i'd like to get off of the diaper merry-go round. seems like we have a constant stream of stuff coming and going at this house and i'd like to find a way to just be happy with what we have (until it falls apart or is outgrown).

oh and can i be "on the wagon" and still place my elbee order when my number finally comes up? i placed it back in january i believe.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Kristin, that's when I signed onto the mile long elbee list, too, and my number is approaching, so yours should be too. You can still join the wagon and follow through with past commitments, I think. And joining the wagon because you're tired of the merry-go-round of buying and selling constantly is a valid reason! We'd love your company!


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
can we dish about something OT for a second to help distract us while riding around together?

What should my senior title be?

I kind of liked you Jedi wool hyena DDDDC


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks Angelica. I'm joining then. I need a senior title too. And a new hobby instead of diapers.









So for those who have to sell instead of just stop buying, what's your goal to get your stash down to? What exactly is a reasonable number of diapers to have? I've lost all touch with a "reasonable stash", though I'd like to get back there soon! And as for what goes, it's so hard. Some days I like fitteds, some days AIOs/pockets and still other days trifolds in wraps. So do I keep some of each or just simplify down to one system?!? Who would have ever guessed it would be so hard to part with DIAPERS?!?


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Yes, Amy, let them go to where they will be loved, to where they will fulfill their diaper destiny..... :LOL


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofthreeboys*
Yes sell those dipes you don't use~You'll have some moola from them & some dipes that are being used by someone else's bum


You're right, there's nothing wrong with these diapers. They just don't work for us. They should be on someone's bum, not just sitting around my house longing for a bum to cuddle.

Ahh..I feel better already!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Kristin, I wish I knew what was reasonable. I think 30 fitteds and 10 woolies, for me, would be more than plenty. A few AIOs or pockets for others to use, too. But I have 4 dozen fitteds that I am not interested in parting with at any price, because I stalked hard for them! And another 15 fitteds coming from LB (elbee) this summer.







What do I do? Why is my mind so twisted?

Oh, and I liked my DDDDC too. I also liked the 'alls fair in love and hyenadom' because it's so true.

Hmmmmm....we need to brainstorm senior titles, Kristin!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*

Ahh..I feel better already!

See, this is what it's all about.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I have around 24-28 fitteds for each girl (have to do an updated count), 3 soaker shorts each, 5-8 wool covers each, 5-8 soakers each, 15 AIOs/pockets each. Definitely too much! But, Ella is quickly outgrowing her dipes and the girls will be wearing the same size in no time. So, a lot of what I listed will be sold soon







(oh - I forgot my prefolds - about 12 total







)

ETA: A REASONABLE amount is probably much less. :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

OH my I need help. There is a soaker on ebay that I am in luv







with. How do I walk away? There's a BIN for a reasonable price and everything......

Someone tell me that my rainbow Mosaic Moon is enough!!!! (But but but my Mosaic Moon is sm/med and the one I'm looking at is a large! totally different needs, right?







)


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...308324158&rd=1

jds724 are you an MDC mama? Will I get to see it at least?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm on the wagon, too. We aren't in financial straits or anything, it's just that I know we have too many diapers. I filled the diaper drawers, I had a load on the bed that I folded, and then I found a load in the dryer that I had forgotten about. I have about half a dozen headed back to me after I sent them out for repair, and then I have a few prefolds from my TDD custom order on their way... Ack!







:

I've been blue lately, too, and nothing has been picking me up. I think I'm just worn down from work - I've been running on fumes for the past several weeks. Work got out last Friday, but I negotiated to come in four days between this and next week. I am starting to get a home business going, too, and I have a couple of awesome ladies I'm working with. It's fun and it's what I would *much* rather be doing, so I'm getting a bit of energy back from doing it.

Anwyn has been awesome, and so has dh. My house is a disaster; I think if I could get it cleaned I would feel better at home, yk? Sometimes when you have a messy house, you can't help but feel messy yourself. My birthday is coming up in a couple of weeks... maybe I will treat myself to a Merry Maid or something.









Anyway, that turned into a longer ramble than I meant. :LOL I guess I was just trying to say that I haven't felt like much of anything, much less diaper shopping!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Jumpin' on!!
Same dilemma... I have quite a few FCB size 2's that are just SITTING there because I worked really hard to get them. Do I save them for later? Yes. And I should never have tried an SOS - they would be so wonderful when we hit the next size...

My stash is definitely not huge - if anything, my excess is cpf's believe it or not. But! I need to stay on a diaper diet or we'll be in trouble!

It really is the thrill of the stalk that is sooo addicting for me. It's like a game to see if you can beat the crowd and get something.








:

Paypal was an EVIL invention - waay too easy to buy buy buy









And butterflymom - I'm lovin' Jedi Wool Hyena as a senior title. I cracked up everytime I saw your dddc.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

hannahmom, why thank you--Michelle was the genius behind that one, although I guess it was a direct quote....







: It means I certainly know my wool!

I suppose I should remember that I am in the process of meeting with some local knitting ladies to see if they want to pool their energies into stocking a WAHM store of my own creation..... I would love to get a chance to pet new wool fluff regularly, without having to buy it! (even if it's just for a few moments, I could still be 'a part of it'.)


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

:

This is always so much fun to watch.....I love these threads


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

OMG, Michelle, I am on for exactly the reasons you said... well, except work. But I am burnt out at home from high needs baby-care and I don't even have the energy to look at diapers let alone shop. I have 2 things coming and a tester and that's it. Sigh. My house is destroyed too.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
OMG, Michelle, I am on for exactly the reasons you said... well, except work. But I am burnt out at home from high needs baby-care and I don't even have the energy to look at diapers let alone shop. I have 2 things coming and a tester and that's it. Sigh. My house is destroyed too.

I'm sorry, Amy, I know how rough I feel and I don't wish it on anyone else. I hope you get your energy back soon.


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, being on the wagon is pretty easy when you only have $2.84 in your checking account and a big fat goose egg in your paypal. :LOL Although there are a few people I really want to fairy and payday is Friday.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

If I were in the position to pare down, I think a reasonable number of dipes is 36 per kid plus a dozen prefolds or whatever for back up to buy you time if you get sick or your washer breaks.

My math:

If you change about every hour except naps and night, that's, at most, about twelve a day. Multiply by three, since the experts at Born to Love say that its best not to go more than three days without laundering, unless you want to rinse everything out thoroughly, um....right.

For me, I'd just be happy to have 24 per kid plus back up, since I don't mind laundering every two days. (since I don't want to have to have TWO diaper pails in my small apartment.) Which means I still don't have enough dipes.Sigh! But, the wagon is a good place to be. Pass the chocolate!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Ahhh yes the house







! That's me too~ I'm not the only one








But remember you need to enjoy your babies/kids while they're around! You'll have all the time in the world to clean once they're gone~My DH brought this to my attention just last night~~SO TRUE~~ use this time to love, nuture you babies~but that still doesn't help the messy house........... BABY STEPS (((sigh))) :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

My 9 month old tried his best to help me scrub the bathroom and do the laundry today. Thought watching me vacuum was a hoot, too!

He also helped me get the 5 loads of laundry that needed to be done going by starting the day off with pooping so much it leaked out the dipe and onto the sheets! He and I are a cleaning duo to be reckoned with.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTT*
If I were in the position to pare down, I think a reasonable number of dipes is 36 per kid plus a dozen prefolds or whatever for back up to buy you time if you get sick or your washer breaks.


Cool! According to your math I'm not overboard.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I am.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
I am.

















Me too, Angelica, probably two times over.


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Im far from overboard! Wooooohoooo!


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

I have everything I could ever want as far as diapering. I am ON that wagon as of yesterday and I need to STAY on! I had a very rough financial crisis last week that has put me behind a bit (meaning I cannot spend any of my extra monthly money because it MUST go to bills) and I have a very expensive European vacation I need to save for!!! Ok well, it's not that bad but I know I will want to spend a ton of fun money while I am there and especially get more of that Finnish chocolate!








I am content with the quantity and "brands" I have. and don't need any more! PLEASE MAKE IT STOP!!! LOL


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I will jump back on. I do have some up coming purchases that I am commited to. A Valor Kids order and Elbee but the Elbee is very far off.

I have huge bag of dipes that don't work for us that will be hitting the TP when we get back from vacation.

I so need to stop obsessing about diapers. We don't have an overload according to MamaTT but we do have enough.

I could really get a lot done around the house during the day if I wasn't trolling the net looking at diapers. Then I could have my evenings free to knit.

I definately need some support. I look at diapers for a pick-me-up too.


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm actually perpetually dragging behind the wagon, kicking and screaming against my will.








:
I wish I could afford every bit of fluff I see and desire but my funds, guilty conscience and practicality won't allow me too.
I generally make one purchase a month that would equal what I would spend on sposies. My plan was to eventually stop once I have sufficient stash but I don't see myself being able to do that. I have the need to scratch the fluff itch now and again even if it's in small bits.
I absolutely HAVE to get over my Ebay (or TP) anxiety and start putting stuff up for sale to generate some paypal funds. Then I could do some guiltfree fluff purchases.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
"It's just so much fun, stalking and looking and dreaming and BUYING!"

Don't I know it, girl. *sigh*

I know the solution! Have more babies! You'll first go through the obsessive "I have to have new diapers for the newborn" craze, then you'll be so sleep deprived and tired from chasing around a toddler and a newborn that suddenly your buying will dwindle....no time unless its 2 am...

Trust me... its happening to me.

I also feel the extreme need for SIMPLICITY now. Gotta go sell some stuff on the TP....


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*









http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...308324158&rd=1

jds724 are you an MDC mama? Will I get to see it at least?

Wahhhhh! I need a Large :LOL no really I do~I'm selling my Medium b/c the thighs are too tight~Oh being on the WAGON is TOUGH~ArghhhhH~

I was going to say hey if you sell your MM then why not justify getting a different soaker right







This is okay isn't it? I guess buying is buying though~(((sigh)))


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

:LOL I'm happy to watch from the side lines since im just starting my stash for the little bean







Tho i do have tons to get rid of from kyla.... but mostly odds and ends we just dont use, not really diapers per say, LOL.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will*
I know the solution! Have more babies! You'll first go through the obsessive "I have to have new diapers for the newborn" craze, then you'll be so sleep deprived and tired from chasing around a toddler and a newborn that suddenly your buying will dwindle....no time unless its 2 am...

Trust me... its happening to me.

I also feel the extreme need for SIMPLICITY now. Gotta go sell some stuff on the TP....


Are you and my husband working in kahoots? Seriously he is all about the ten kids dream...







: Like THAT's gonna happen.

I would love to TTC actually but I don't have AF yet (breastfeedin' on demand to my hungery EBF'd 9 month old!).

And Christina, don't you worry about saving money for Finnish chocolate, we can provide that.







Just work on getting the plane ticket in order!!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

T

Butterflymom - what kind of sling is that that your dh is wearing in the pic in your sig line?

Not that I need another sling...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

It's a pikkuruu www.pikkuruu.fi --just like a moby wrap from what I can tell.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey, what do you guys think of a senior title that alludes to the fact that I am an American mommy in Finland.... but in a cute way. maybe ex-pat at the North Pole, or foreign men can lure you away ....? :LOL

She who left Hawaii to live in Finland...? (actually I was living in Boston when I decided to move to Finland but I spent 4 months lingering with relatives in Hawaii before actually getting on the plane to move here, so kinda.....)


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

CUTE foreign men can lure you away

is my vote!







ut ohhh.... watch out Finland, here I come







and don't you worry about the tickets... Val is helping and I will have an update Fri


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Well crap I am not buying lately yet my house is still a mess







I must be doing something wrong


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Well crap I am not buying lately yet my house is still a mess







I must be doing something wrong



















Join the messy house, single moms club


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

well, i am very much on the wagon right now as i am forced to be







. I used to be able to spend most of my small paychecks on whatever i wanted, but no more. Actually it is very freeing not to always be figuring out what to spend on. When i sell something, or get the odd bit of cash here and there, i know what i want and how to get it (my tastes are simple and i gravitate to more 'obscure' wahms







) if i need it.

I like to have about 30 fitteds in rotation - if you have too few, then you really cannot resell them very well, as they are too worn. I also like to have several AIOs that are easy for Grammy or what have you. Nylon pull on pants are my staple cover.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristinaB*
CUTE foreign men can lure you away

is my vote!







ut ohhh.... watch out Finland, here I come







and don't you worry about the tickets... Val is helping and I will have an update Fri









You'd better watch out! Blonde/blue eyed guys with accents can be very tempting.... although I don't find the Finnish accent too awesome.

maybe.... How did I end up in Finland?

:LOL


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Hmmm how about "Finnish Jedi Wool Hyena"?

You just can't let that one go - it was too funny


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

Yep, me too. Today was my last purchase for a good long while and I have been selling on ebay like crazy, although not just diapers, actually anything that isnt nailed down in my house.

I need to spend some money on myself. Every month we put money for clothing in our budget and split it amongst the five of us. Every time, I spend mine on diapers. I need some new clothes. Eliza does not need any more diapers and does not need any more clothes. I need a good haircut and the colour done again, I need some new makeup.

I'm also tired of lying about where the money went.

I've felt that madness creeping in lately, where you just get obsessed with finding the perfect diaper. It really doesnt exist. If I stop now, I may break even by the time she's toilet trained. That's fine by me, but I dont want to spend MORE than I would have on disposables.

I'm keeping our 18 (19?) Lucys Hope Chest contours - they're perfect with a PUL cover under jeans and the like, and our daycare lady uses them very easily with Bumkins covers - leak free in less than perfect changing circumstances. I've got 3 fitted's and a cover coming from Lucys Hope Chest and 6 fitted's with 2 matching covers coming from Crystals Cloth as well as 2 of her hemp diapers for night - they're awesome. I'll have a total of about 36 daytime diapers in the form of contours/fitteds and 5 night time diapers and a wool and a windpro cover - 4 bumkins covers for daycare and 5 or so fun printed PUL ones for my usage. More than enough.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Bumping up to keep us from falling off...
How are we doing today girls??


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
Bumping up to keep us from falling off...
How are we doing today girls??

Well, last night I found some gorgeous yarn so I purchased a skein to try it out. I had PayPal funds, so it wasn't out of pocket; otherwise I wouldn't have bothered. That doesn't count, does it?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Not so terribly well..... I still feel the need to buy wool longies and soaker shorts.... why? oh why? I think I won't be able to resist 3-4 pairs of wool pants *and* at least my custom slot at RB for a wooly pullie..... why am I so weak?

I must sell stuff to pay for this so it's just 'rearranging my diaper wealth' and not spending more.


----------



## scottsmom (Mar 6, 2004)

decided to join the wagon and i'm not even a hyena, i'm having so much trouble not bidding on the cutest diaper at familyauction. I really need a few nighttime dipes, but that's not what i'm looking at, of course Jenn has me thinking that I need some a few more pieces of wool (I only have one cover) I'm actually counting the days until payday to see what I have left after paying bills to get a diaper, I truly feel like i've gone off my rocker and i'm very glad you ladies are here for support.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
Bumping up to keep us from falling off...
How are we doing today girls??

Not so well~I bought a MM Sm/Med this morning








BUT the plus side is I am selling my MM M/L b/c it didn't fit my DS









So does this count as falling off the wagon









And I KEEP checking the TP~WHY????????


----------



## scottsmom (Mar 6, 2004)

did you find a buyer for your MM already? What's the weight range on the M/L? Just wondering


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

NOT GOOD AT ALL!!!
I spent money this am and so tempted to spend more







Does it count that I arranged the buying a few days ago but paid today


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsmom*
did you find a buyer for your MM already? What's the weight range on the M/L? Just wondering









And yes, yes she did


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

getting nervous that no one is on the wagon with me! (OK I'm not perfect either)....







:


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
getting nervous that no one is on the wagon with me! (OK I'm not perfect either)....







:

uh hum? you? ON the wagon? I think the wagon hit a speed bump and we all fell off today


----------



## scottsmom (Mar 6, 2004)

i'm here with you, I haven't bought anything yet! LOL, this is so hard.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottsmom*
i'm here with you, I haven't bought anything yet! LOL, this is so hard.









Ok Scottsmom was in the middle of the wagon and didn't fall off the sides


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm still here. I had a darling diaper fitted pocket in my cart and I deleted it. I have enough night time diapers. We could use some lined with fleece but I can cut some of the microfleece I have in the closet and just keep using our FF sleeptights.

I must just be happy with what we have. I must stop buying and start saving. It did help that our earth seedlings wool cover came today. Very nice.

All our diapers are in the wash and DD has on a disposable. I just have too much to do to get ready for our vacation to have to wash diapers tomorrow too. I am so lazy.







:

But, I am on the wagon. And have gotten a lot done today not coming here.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Jumping off today because I hit 1000 posts!!!!! I'm celebrating with a fluffy purchase, I really wanted a MM but I wasn't fast enough.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats on 1000!! i'm still here. was at the hidden pearl creations stocking until i came to my senses.







:


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi.







: My name is Beth and my last diaper purchase was 3 fitteds (that I didn't need) from SchnooglyWear.
I have enough diapers. I have enough covers. I must move on. I'm here with you. I do have a custom soaker in the works but other then that I am with you.


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Oh, I'm joining your lovely wagon support group. Not through choice, but through financial necessity! Turns out I was a little bit of a hyena-in-the-making, and we just can't afford to let me be! And I can't help but keep looking at all the lovely wool wraps and soakers--we just have a bumpy wook and a nikky wool and an aristocrat. None of the really lovely hyena ones! Oh well. I can always dream right? So, I hope that listening to you guys can help me stay right here on the wagon!

Alison


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm on... not by choice, though







I HAVE to stay on until we at least have the cash to pay my midwife next week... and I have SWORN to not buy newborn stuff until the end of summer, unless it is EXACTLY what I want ( yes, I have a VERY detailed list that I *plan* to stick with!)

AND. I'm selling. LOTS. and LOTS. Its sooo depressing


----------



## Jachut (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm still on the wagon - but I reserve the right to fall off at any time.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Explain something to me:

I haven't purchased much of anything in the past several weeks. I jump on the wagon yesterday to join all you awesome ladies, and I manage to make three purchases late last night and sent emails out to four WAHMs asking for info on their products? What is the deal?

Who's driving this thing?


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Man, i just started this process and ALREADY need to hop on the wagon!







I was at work this afternoon when the BeccaBottoms stocking was supposed to happen & i was ACTUALLY trying to stalk while at work with clients back to back!







Ok, that's a problem!

on top of that, all my mad stash ordering has been coming in fast & furious this week & DH is starting to ask things like "is that it?," "what else is coming?" ugh. must stop!

I'm trying to convince myself that i can wait to buy anything else until i can post to the TP (next month) and unload some good stuff that isn't right for us. Until then, i've got a bunch of stuff we aren't using & it's too wasteful (since we're BRAND new to CDing!).

However, if i could get my hands on one of Bridget's stars & stripes soakers.....


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm on.

I just finished buying a brand new stash for Libby (who has grown insanely and everything was too tight) and finished up the newborn stash. Soooo, here we go.

I got a litttttle too used to spending when I *needed* to buy things... and now I need to pull in the reigns.... but gosh, it is nice to get fluffymail.... and that paypal never seems like REAL money, does it?

Kimberly


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kimberlylibby*
and that paypal never seems like REAL money, does it?

what?!? paypal is real money?!?








:


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Well, I did something today that I highly recommend: I unsubbed from ALL of my diaper groups. Now I won't know when anyone is stocking so I won't be tempted to go.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Still on the wagon...still doing good..however if someone were to offer me a Medium Kiwipie two layer cashmere, I'd HAVE to take it because we NEED another one for nighttime,lol.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jmofarrill*
Explain something to me:

I haven't purchased much of anything in the past several weeks. I jump on the wagon yesterday to join all you awesome ladies, and I manage to make three purchases late last night and sent emails out to four WAHMs asking for info on their products? What is the deal?

Who's driving this thing?

Whoever it is is a baaaaaaad driver! I fell off once again (tonight about 5 minutes ago







)


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I am definately going to need some support today.

I just found out a friend of mine from LLL just had a baby boy who is going for an echo(heart murmer) and they think he has Down syndrome. It is like a huge flash back for me. We went through the same thing just over a year ago.

I try to put all that stuff from the beginning out of my mind but it can really be hard.

This is my friends 10th child and she obviously has way more mothering experience than I do. But, I am going to call her later today. I know how alone I feel sometimes - heck most of the time.

Anyway...I know I am feeling weak and will be wanting a fluffy pick-me-up. Maybe I should look for some nice wool. Or just save my money for vacation.

Akkkkk. Help me stay on the wagon please ladies.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Christi - I'm so sorry for your friend...

On another note... save the $$$$ for VACATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Can you tell I'm trying to convince myself to do the same??)

We have so many little mini trips planned - think about how sad it would be to cancel a trip. Or to not be able to afford some really fun souvenir, activity, dinner etc... while away.

Waaa







hhh -- it's not working, my mouse is taking over, it's starting to open up some wahm pages, it's stalking the freakin' TP - can someone else jump in and help us?


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheena*
Well, I did something today that I highly recommend: I unsubbed from ALL of my diaper groups. Now I won't know when anyone is stocking so I won't be tempted to go.









Way to go, Amy! You rock! I think I'll go do the same. Except for one or two...


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Ok, I don't think that was very effective. I was only sub'd to 26 groups due to a massive unsub a few months ago.
I'm now down to 20:
6 don't have anything to do w/ purchasing diapers
4 are swap groups, and I don't receive emails from 2 of those
10 are from WAHMs - I'm not ready to give these up yet - I like the occasional emails from them







Maybe in another couple of weeks...


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

Baby steps Michelle!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Austin's mom does something really cool when she sells her son's dipes! Rather than being tempted to buy more with that accumulated paypal - she buys him SAVINGS BONDS.
Now aren't we all ashamed of ourselves....







:


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

What an awesome idea. We have a 529 set up for Anwyn, maybe I'll put the $$ I would spend on diapers and clothing in there instead. Savings bonds would be cool, too, since those can be redeemed for things other than education. Thanks!


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
Austin's mom does something really cool when she sells her son's dipes! Rather than being tempted to buy more with that accumulated paypal - she buys him SAVINGS BONDS.
Now aren't we all ashamed of ourselves....







:

GREAT IDEA~~~~~


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

that is a great idea!!! our last fluff arrived today. sniff, sniff. it's easy for me to not shop when i am expecting something, but once everything is here i get the itch to have something else coming...


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

I actually sat and WATCHED the Beccabottoms stocking last night. It was kind of a fix, in a weird way. I didn't buy anything, though so that's a plus!

Christi:







shopping feels good at the moment, but you'll still be stressed & sad after the high!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I have bought so much more since joining this tribe. Terrible wagon driver.


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

I have resisted the urge all day today. I called my friend and felt much better after talking to her. She said she had been thinking about me too and I called on the perfect day.







That felt much better than buying a diaper I would have regreted.

Butterflymom - sorry the wagon hasn't been helping you. I know the last time I was on here I bought 2 dozen FF's. But now I mean business. Should be easier with no computer time and disposables for a week. I am sure I will really enjoy my fluff when we come home. I should take some pictures while the whole stash is clean.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Bumping for all of us









No purchases today









One day at a time~

I think I can, I think I can, I think I CAN'T BUY ANY DIAPERS! :LOL :LOL :LOL

Infact I sold a soaker and have moula in Paypal but must save it!


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks, I am very much in need of this thread! I am an addict who is currently trying to take it easy until I move. I've gone so far as to stay away from the diapering area of MDC all together, for months! My baby is getting big, though so I may have to hop off the wagon soon and buy him some bigger ones so he's not "butt crack boy", as my older kids like to call him, anymore.


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Welcome Wendy









Oh my that plumber crack stage isn't fun~We had several back gushers then







........

Whenever you feel the urge to buy just post a message :LOL


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

so, i need ideas of what to do while holding a pukey toddler that doesn't involve buying stuff we don't need.







also, someone stop me from posting "ISO: Small BBH WIOs" on the FS boards everywhere. We just got our first in the mail today and now I want more.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

so,

Quote:

i need ideas of what to do while holding a pukey toddler that doesn't involve buying stuff we don't need
Kristin, you could always do what I do- stand there eating Oreos out of the big box from Sam's Club; when in doubt, eat junk food







:

Hope Ellie's feeling better soon.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

But I'm trying to lose weight,too!

Christi, I'd love to see your clean stash.









Ok I'm about to lose all self control over at Warm Heart Woolies...help!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I did it! I walked away from the gorgeous blue soaker shorts set at WHW for 80 dollars and reminded myself that I have custom longies in the works that need to be paid for!







(Not exactly the most shop-free solution to my spending, but it worked to keep this additional large purchase at bay)


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

way to go on walking away!!! i'm still on the wagon, though i'm on the lookout for a few things.









and brandi, the junkfood thing usually works for me but somehow is much less apetizing when spending the day cleaning up after a puking/pooping kid. blech.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Going to go eat some nummmmmmy finnish chocolate and try to do so without having to share all of it with DH....














: Someone PLEASE buy that zoo set with the blue shorts at Warm Heart Woolies because I don't know how long I can remain strong and not buy it. That little hat that goes with it... .swoon! If I just knew that it was going to be worn by a sweet bum somewhere, I could deal with it...but just sitting there on the shelf at warm heart and staring at me.... I don't know how long I can deal!


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

ack, some wagon-mate you are angelica. i had resisted even going over there and now i really, really want the sunny day celestial set. dd looks so good in blue and i love yellow...sigh...sell house, sell, i want off the wagon!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I have bought nothing all week and I have even sold some stuff!

Yay me!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Resist! You can resist! If I can walk away from the zoo set anything is possible!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

OK, I think I just identified what will be a big stumbling block for me: Ceasing my stalking of the mail carrier. I think if I could stop expecting something in the mail everyday I would be very close to cured. Anyone else feeling like they are going to be REALLY missing stalking the mail?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Please, somebody buy this right away! I can't hardly stop myself much longer!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Oh sooo cute, but alas, too small for DD's chunky thighs! I'm 3 days spending free (except for a few raffle tickets and that's strictly for a good cause b/c i've NEVER won anything!


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay, everybody calm down. It's beautiful, yes, but remember about the wagon! It's a lovely friendly wagon full of people, and you don't want to fall off!






















































































Alison

PS I was almost a week spending free, but today I won an auction on e-bay that I had forgotten I had bid on! Oh well, that counts as a prior committment, right?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

Anyone else feeling like they are going to be REALLY missing stalking the mail?
OMgoodness! I so know what you mean.







I sooo miss getting mail. I unexpectedly got my long awaited elbee order yesterday and it just felt so good. It really is an addiction to overcome.
Well, I am having no trouble with this wagon thing because we have absolutely no money for diapers. If I had a credit card I would be in trouble, but I have no way of paying for diapers other than with money so it really isn't so hard.
But I am still here in support of all of you lovely hyenas.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm having such a hard time because I have all this money in paypal that I've raised from diaper sales, but I have to leave it alone so I can pay LB this summer for my large elbee order. If I spend this money and charge my elbees, then I'll be in serious trouble with DH. I will NOT buy the WHW set, I will NOT buy the WHW set.

Thanks wagonmates, I really need you.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

I think it's helping me that i've made my "needs" list. So, i can covet all i want but if it's not on the covet list, i just can't get it. My mom's philosophy is that a want IS a need, but i'm trying to ignore that for now! :LOL

my "needs" as they stand now:
a wool soaker (or two)
an awesome wetbag set (b/c i just have ziplocs!)
a few more fuzzibunz (which i troll ebay & the tp for)

that's really it for now. i am waiting desperately for my 60 day mark so i can post a few things on the TP to fund the other stuff, but that is really taking forever!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

My mom's philosophy is that a want IS a need
I love that!







Very smart woman.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Ok, DH and I just had a little tiff about spending on clothes, diapers, basically fluff of any kind for any of us. He's absolutley right that a) we have this kind of thing by the boatload and it's taking over our home and b) we have no extra money for more. I didn't argue with him, but seeing his exasperation with my addiction has officially been a bucket of cold water over my fluff lust.

So okay, will you guys remind me every time I get really close to buying wooly fluff that my mom with her crochet hooks and knitting needles will be here in 2 weeks and will make as much soaker/shorts/longies type stuff as I want,(out of yummy local farm wool) along with packs of kool aid so I can dip dye them in pretty colors?
And if I start craving diapers, that I have 15 elbees coming up this summer....?

Come on now, self, gluttony is not attractive. I have MASSIVE amounts of lust-worthy fluff on the way, too.







:

I ate about 200 grams of chocolate today to try to keep from shopping at WHW.

Hyena Rule number #1--make sure your spouse is content with your fluff accumulation (a.k.a keep the hottie husband happy)


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

(a.k.a keep the hottie husband happy)
:LOL
Really, though. I am here for you. You will feel so great once you master yourself and your spending. I have cut myself off before after a big spending spree and it really does get easier. Everytime you say no and walk away you actually feel BETTER then if you had said yes, and it just gets easier and easier to say no. It really helps for me to think about all that I do have and







. I have some really great peices of fluff in my collection, and I know you do to,







. So when the temptation really gets you just think about all you do have.







The chocolate helps too.






























You can do it!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Thank you thank you thank you Beth! (munching on both dark and milk chocolate..... still grateful for my still more than half full bottle of DA







)


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2much2luv*
You will feel so great once you master yourself and your spending. I have cut myself off before after a big spending spree and it really does get easier. Everytime you say no and walk away you actually feel BETTER then if you had said yes, and it just gets easier and easier to say no!

I hope this is true! Because it's still pretty hard for me right now! I've decided to try knitting soakers for myself to satisfy my hyena lusts, so we'll see how that goes.

Hey, Butterflymom, maybe you can get your mother to teach you how to knit and crochet while she's there, if you don't know already. Then you can keep yourself stocked up on soakers/shorts/longies. Even better--you can get so good at them that you sell them on e-bay for lots of money that can be fairly spent on more fluff!

Alison


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Knitting my own soakers pretty much cured me of the need to buy wool. I still REALLY want a Luxe Baby lime green or yellow wool (sigh) and I still love Mosaic Moon but that's it... oh, and I need another Celtic Wool to replace the one my WOW bar ruined but really, that's not too bad for my ISO list. Knitting and sewing are a great way to take up your brain space.


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

I think maybe I should jump on. Yes maybe.







:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Join us!







we need all the company/support we can get!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Can I get on the wagon with a small disclaimer?







:
I still need a few more SOS and maybe some RB fitteds?!
Oh, and a Mosaic Moon soaker?! That's all, I swear...

Oh my! Listen to me! I think I am in serious denial. I feel like I am running behind the wagon. :LOL
Just don't back up and run me down...


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Take some of my lovely SOSs....they're great but I have NINE and that's just greedy, IMO....















: Of course you can come on!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

*sigh* Can I hop on too?

I'm about to sell my "Got Wool?" KnitInYourPants and Deep Rainbows Mosaic Moon (still haven't decided if I'm doing Ebay or the TP.. I think Ebay) and I want to save the money I make for the Fluffymail stocking or a few others that I know I'll *need* to buy later and work exceptionally well for us (like Celestial Baby or Sellin Threads).

Sooo.. I need on this stinking wagon! Everything looks so nice!







Man, I'm afraid of TuesdayNoon.. Midday Faire on Tuesday!


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennInSeattle*
*sigh* Can I hop on too?

I'm about to sell my "Got Wool?" KnitInYourPants and Deep Rainbows Mosaic Moon











Just sell your MM to me so you don't have to pay ebay fees


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am still on.Three days now







I have cut down from 2 to 4 purchases a day to three days with nothing.I am on until RB stocks.And in my sick little brain I don't consider RB cheating because it is my all time favorite.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

This is a late night wagon, isn't it girls (J&J)?







Join on in it's a sunny noontime party here in Finland!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I found an all-hemp-smooth-side muttaqin dipe in that cute outer space print that I've been wanting to find forever, and I walked away! I've wanted to try a muttaqin for ages, and one without velour or microfleece, and they are on SALE with low, flat-rate (2.30!) international shipping, and I DID NOT BUY IT! Oh that outer space knit print is adorable, someone go grab it.

I need you guys to pat me on the back and tell me how great I did or I might just go back over to Muttaqin and may not be so strong the second time around....


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Well done! Good for you. Now, do you feel better, like the poster earlier said you would? Is it getting easier?

Alison


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

Umm, I'm kinda still on the wagon. I was checking out the different scents at flicker n suds & they were open for a custom slot! So, i HAD to sign up for one! But, a wool soaker was definitely on my "needs" list, so i'm still pretty good


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alison*
Well done! Good for you. Now, do you feel better, like the poster earlier said you would? Is it getting easier?

Alison


No, I just want the dipe.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

No, I just want the dipe.
:LOL Well, it takes awhile, love. :LOL
Good job passing it up. Great job! *pat pat*


----------



## Alison (Feb 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
No, I just want the dipe.

Yep, that's what I thought! That's pretty much still how I am when I see something I want and don't buy it!

Oh well.







there, there!

Alison


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks, Beth.

SO....um.....is that outer space Mutt still there?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

SO....um.....is that outer space Mutt still there?








:


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh, what do you know ....top of page 2 under 3 step rise 1 size diapers....

Not that I'm looking or anything.....


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Stop, Angelica! Just close that window right now! You don't need that diaper!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Beth, I am walking away and trying to focus on the mountains of fluff I have in the mail on it's way to me (taking it's sweet time grumble grumble grumble)....


----------



## TOmomma (Oct 19, 2003)

I hate this thread!! I keep seeing "this is what I passed up" and then I want to buy them. I've already had to climb back on the wagon TWICE (I'm getting dusty and bruised) but I'm really trying.

Like I'd want to try that outer space muttaqin.... Down, girl. Down!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Dh is home today w/ Anwyn while I'm at work... He just called to say "You got lots of packages in the mail."









Three skeins of wool yarn and one missent package from Children's Book of the Month Club (I keep declining the selections, why are they sending the packages? Stupid club.







: )


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TOmomma*
I keep seeing "this is what I passed up" and then I want to buy them.

Yup, I think I'm going to have to stop coming here. :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't help it her prices are too good and there's no way I can walk away this is it for me I am a wagon flunkie please don't hate me because I am fluff addicted..... www.sunflowerderrieres.com


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I bought a BBB soaker off ebay today. I feel like such a failure


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

You aren't a failure, Jamie. You just need to continue to scale back, which you are doing, and sell, which you are doing. We're all proud of you!







s


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks Angelica







I just feel bad because I know that money should go towards all my overdue bills.And I really wanted to make it longer than three days on the wagon.Okay climbing back on.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I bought a BBB soaker off ebay today. I feel like such a failure

















s to Butterflymom...you are doing an excellent job! And...remember...
Being a good stalker is a gift that should be used but not abused. :LOL
You have not been abusing, you have been selling off and being a good girl!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Someone grab me... and keep me on the wagon PLEASE!

It's Monday, it's raining and I'm bored - I want to shop. I miss my fluffy mail.

*Angelica*







- you should be very proud! It's so hard to resist when it's right there, way to go!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I didn't resist. I bought a sunflower derriere fitted. But it's only 8.50 with MDC discount! And then I got her to make me half a dozen dyed hemp flatfold diapers.... I figured these will be fun for when I'm in the mood to do the scandinavian fold (really trim and quite absorbent --10 layers in the wet zone-- for when I am in the mood to do all that folding) and more so these will be awesome for when we are visiting the US and using whatever washing machine we can find, since as just one layer they will wash up SUPER CLEAN and dry in a flash, even just hung up without a machine dryer. And if I can't stand them and they don't work, they will make awesome fairy gifts for my finnish mama friends who use cloth and only understand scandinavian-fold-flats + velcro PUL (bumpy day) covers, and think my fitted diapers would be a pain to wash/dry and are far too bulky for their taste.








: Ladies with Flats and pul covers feeling sorry for me and my bulky hyena stash of fitteds and wool....







:

OK the reason I couldn't withstand the sunflower temptation is that gorgeous turtle batik print that I LOVE....my divine coverings bamboo fitted is that print and it's my all-time-fave-print, and it's too big to use so it just sits there.







Now I'm going to have the right size dipe in that print! Yay! And such a great price for all this stuff!

Ok, that was my fluff spending for the week. It's Monday and I am officially not allowed to get anything else at all or DH will have my head. Only following through with fluff-already-in-the-works is allowed (I have paypal funds already sitting there waiting to pay for the items so it's ok).


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

wagon, did anyone see a wagon go by?







i just won 2 fuzzibunz off of ebay (but i "needed them :LOL) and maybe am getting 3 tie dyed prefolds from the TP. what happened to my riding on the wagon??


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I think the wagon is slippery..... :LOL


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Ok I am on, and I mean it this time! I am done buying -- completely!!!!! I havent purchased anything diaper related since Friday which means I am going on three days now -- wow!









I am totally, totally done until at least fall when I MAY get some longies.

Ok the only thing I will get between now and then is yarn to have stuff knit but that is REALLY it -- Oh I am depressed already







:


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Hmmm... I just realized I may be cheating. I have not bought anything for Stella since Valor Kids opened for slots. But, I promised my sister I would get her entire newborn stash together for her... so I am getting to but for her. Although, I am really only using paypal from what I sell and I am keeping it cheap, no Diaper Gardens or anything, lol.


----------



## MyLittleWonders (Feb 16, 2004)

Okay, I've been in denial until now.







But, I'm jumping on the wagon and I MUST stay on it! Ds has everything he needs for a while and so no more buying. So ... what do you do though when someone posts "XYZ is stocking ... RUN!" ? :LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

i dunno, Brit, but I better figure out because RB is stocking tomorrow and I have paypal just sitting there (but already earmarked for other purchases I need to pay for so I should NOT spend it)....


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Disclaimer: huge rambling.....

Now I'm just shamelessly bumping this thread in hopes someone will distract me away from buying just to cheer myself up. I don't know why I have been so down today, but I always start shopping when I'm down and now the Warm Heart Woolies shorts set is gone and I don't even know who bought it (please someone post here and promise me you will at least post pictures of your beautiful babe wearing the set! I want to enjoy it vicariously!) and the righteous baby stalking isnt until tomorrow and now i'm entirely missing the WHOLE POINT Is to NOT buy when I feel the urge to buy and to do something else with my energy, something else that will cheer me up.....

I know--I'll remember the ultra cute things I found at the store here in Finland today and immediatly sent off to 2 of my favorite mamas on this board....







Ok now i'm smiling--that was so fun to just go to the store and see something and walk straight to the PO and mail it off to them.









I also bought a "See my diaper it's cloth and it's cool" shirt from Baby Bloomrs that I will get to enjoy sometime in July, and that is truly awesome...







(even though I'm supposed to not buy yadda yadda yadda).....

My DH is about to start barbequeing some yummy fish kabobs on our balcony so I'll try to actually be social and wipe the grumpies off my face and enjoy the evening! Friday evening is HUGE Midsummer celebration in Scandinavia and we are throwing a party at our summer cottage.... Mmmm


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Put your cutest diaper on your baby's bum and watch him run around. I love ds in his diapers and a pair of shoes, no shirt. Something about it just makes me smile!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

What did you find IRL??!!!
Sorry if this sounds stupid - but are there brick and mortar cd stores in Finland?
Maybe we should start a new thread this one is so long I can't keep up!

ETA -







being on the wagon sucks when you could really use some retail therapy.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Talk Me Down From The Ledge. I Have An Sos In My Cart...


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
Talk Me Down From The Ledge. I Have An Sos In My Cart...

Drop the SOS and walk away -- you can do it!


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm weak. My pleas for help went unanswered in the 3.5 seconds it takes to check out.

Okay - am I still on the wagon if I sell a dipe to justify this purchase?







:


----------



## hnybee (Sep 21, 2003)

I wanna join...but I don't think i've hit "rock bottom" yet!






















:
















I just can't give it up!!!

-Melissa


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahmom*
I'm weak. My pleas for help went unanswered in the 3.5 seconds it takes to check out.

Okay - am I still on the wagon if I sell a dipe to justify this purchase?







:

Ummmm .... ok.


----------



## hannahmom (Mar 5, 2004)

Sheesh now I feel really guilty...







: I was sooooo good for so long.
I think I'll put a buyers remorse post on the TP...


----------

